# $1Million Slotcar Collection featured on "American Pickers" TV show



## hifisapi

Did you guys catch American Pickers tv show this week where they went to a guys house and he had a million dollar slot car collection?
This guy had everything including a bunch of stuff older than aurora 1958. They run reruns of the show, it will be on again, don't miss it.


----------



## Super Coupe

I seen that show. The guy had some awesome stuff all the way back to 1912.
>Tom<


----------



## blue55conv

That is Bernard Sampson in Houston. He has lots of collections. He lives in a warehouse.


----------



## GT40

Guys
This had to be one of the oldest bunch of cars in any collection 
It was over 1million dollars.
He had more then one of each car
That how Mike made out, old nan ross cars.
Wish more guys would get into this great hobby,

WERE ARE ALL MY FRIENDS AT

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Guys
> This had to be one of the oldest bunch of cars in any collection
> It was over 1million dollars.
> He had more then one of each car
> That how Mike made out, old nan ross cars.
> Wish more guys would get into this great hobby,
> 
> WERE ARE ALL MY FRIENDS AT
> 
> gt40


Ya got one right here......


----------



## tgallaway

I finally got to see this episode last night and all I can say is WOW. I wish they would have shown more of the collection.
it was very impressive. I have seen more cars in a collection, but never one with so many pre 1960 cars.
lots of foreign cars, brands I have never heard of, several metal bodied cars also.
we tend to forget that they produced cars before the 60's or at least I do. I would love the chance to walk through and admire the collection
up close. 

Tom Gallaway


----------



## Rich Dumas

Here is the website: BERNARD'S SLOT CAR MUSEUM


----------



## swamibob

tgallaway;5900993 I would love the chance to walk through and admire the collection
up close.
Tom Gallaway[/QUOTE said:


> Tom; I second that, but I'd need a bib and a rag just for the drool...
> 
> Tom


----------



## Super Coupe

On now for whoever wants to see it.
>Tom<


----------



## Andrij

What season and what episode please? I don't have a tv, and being in Australia, not even sure if the program is run here.

Cheers
Andrij


----------



## Paper Hollywood

Andrij said:


> What season and what episode please? I don't have a tv, and being in Australia, not even sure if the program is run here.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrij


I think it's in about it's 9th season. I understand that outside the US it's called "The Pickers". It's kind of addictive because these guys dig through old barns and such mostly in rural areas, where an unduly number of people with more real estate than brains accumulate massive amounts of odds and ends on their property. Now and then they tour a place more for showing it on TV than to pick, though, and I'm sure that's what this situation was. 

You might search YouTube for Bernard Sampson of Houston. I'm sure there's other video of his place out there, too.


----------



## alpink

BERNARD'S SLOT CAR MUSEUM


----------



## hifisapi

alpink said:


> BERNARD'S SLOT CAR MUSEUM
> 
> Bernard Sampsons Museum - YouTube


This video doesn't show his slot car collection?


----------



## alpink

*congratulations*



hifisapi said:


> This video doesn't show his slot car collection?


quite right


----------



## hifisapi

Rich Dumas said:


> Here is the website: BERNARD'S SLOT CAR MUSEUM


good site, thanks for the link.


----------

